# Those Fine Looking Men of "Buck Stops Here" Club



## Hunk (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought I would share... we don't even use guns y'all. We just remove our face mask and scare the deer to death!!! Bubba, Jim, May and Hunk... No photo of Little Brother...


----------



## Slayer (Aug 1, 2007)

just wondering????

was the pix of "hunk" taken on an Island hunt such as Blackbeard/ossabaw/sapelo????


----------



## LLove (Aug 1, 2007)

i cant get ya much better pix of the elusive lil creature known as JT


----------



## Hunk (Aug 1, 2007)

no I was in Florida in Ocala National Forest fishing remote lakes... I don't have a photo of me on the BSH club...


----------



## Hunk (Aug 1, 2007)

JT didn't want to break the camera so he hid his face


----------



## LLove (Aug 1, 2007)

Hunk said:


> JT didn't want to break the camera so he hid his face



JT says hes just too pretty for that 



HAAAAAhahahahaha.


----------



## Hunk (Aug 1, 2007)

well... he does have a purty mouth...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2007)

Daang open this now I need a new monitor my just cracked 

One of these days we will find out if there really is a JT


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2007)

at least you could have found a prettier pic of me...like I always do!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like a great camp and a good time.


----------



## LLove (Aug 1, 2007)

my personal faves of the moment.. 

JT's bday last month.. 






and he and Reilly (they're best friends, even if they beat the crap out of each other every day)


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 1, 2007)

LLove said:


> my personal faves of the moment..
> 
> JT's bday last month..
> 
> ...








Although not my personal fav.......the bottom pic is very sweet !!! 


















By the way......what does the shirt say ?????


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> By the way......what does the shirt say ?????



nothing...why do you ask???


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 1, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> nothing...why do you ask???






Looks as though it has writing on it.......wish I could zoom in !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2007)

It might say 


"I'm the yellow rainmaker. Birds of Prey beware!"


----------



## Hoss (Aug 1, 2007)

Now those photos are bound to scare the deer to death.  

Hoss


----------



## ronfritz (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice looking place.  I'm heading to ours next week for five days of .... very little.


----------



## leo (Aug 2, 2007)

*Nice pics Hunk*

well most of them are


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> Looks as though it has writing on it.......wish I could zoom in !!



zooms not working for me either


----------



## LLove (Aug 2, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> zooms not working for me either



yeah you're welcome.


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 2, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> zooms not working for me either







Well.......be sure and wear it to IL. for the muzzle hunt !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2007)

oookayy


----------



## Hunk (Aug 2, 2007)

Jim... Are you wearing Hooter girl shorts???


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 3, 2007)

Hunk said:


> Jim... Are you wearing Hooter girl shorts???









Hunkie........SADLY thats exactly what he's wearing........another man card gone by the way side !!!












Hmmmmm???....wonder what the hooters girl was wearing ?????


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 3, 2007)

I usually wear them under my normal clothes, but that day was a special day


----------



## LLove (Aug 3, 2007)

you guys missed quite a treat seeing JT stand on a chair in hooters girls shorts and sing .. "rah rah rah its my birthday" 
while doing the little dance you see in that first pic.


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 3, 2007)

LLove said:


> you guys missed quite a treat seeing JT stand on a chair in hooters girls shorts and sing .. "rah rah rah its my birthday"
> while doing the little dance you see in that first pic.








No...NO....LL......I have wittnessed what he calls dancing and have heard his attempt at singing......I didn't miss anything !!


I have told him many times to never "dance" again .....even in private !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 3, 2007)

hello I can hear yall!


----------



## whitetailaddict (Aug 3, 2007)

Hunk said:


> I thought I would share... we don't even use guns y'all. We just remove our face mask and scare the deer to death!!! Bubba, Jim, May and Hunk... No photo of Little Brother...



it doesn't mess up the meat too bad?


----------



## LLove (Aug 3, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> No...NO....LL......I have wittnessed what he calls dancing and have heard his attempt at singing......I didn't miss anything !!
> 
> 
> I have told him many times to never "dance" again .....even in private !



EXACTLY what i said. And begged actually. I believe my words were something like.."baby pleeeeeeease just take me home first, then you can be as stupid as you want and get all the attention in the world but please dont make me stay"


 or something like that.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 6, 2007)

couple more to show off the scenery from this weekend
Georgia Outdoor News Forum - Reply to Topic
May on the tractor...he said I'm gonna turn my hat around so I will fit in with the younguns 






Hunk wearing out the plows





Bubba looking his VERY BEST





May ready and prepared to cook!





Hunk and May with a 49" timber rattler


----------

